# would like to reload



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

after forking over a small fortune everytime i buy 25-06 factory loads i would really like to start reloading. problem is i have never done never seen it done(ex youtube vids) where do i start?? What do i buy? Basically what the heck do i do?? I am only looking to relaod 1 caliber, 25-06 after i see that they make a 75 grain bullet. I have read up on it but am really green. i have researched reloading kits and yes, i dont have a whole lot of $$ to spend. just really looking for advice or hands on help. would even trade for a free use of a tree stand in a darn good bowhunting spot or some great ice fishing spots even(basically things i am good at

i know its a really broad question, sorry about that but i need some direction!!! would love to get some 75gr reloads so i can hunt yote with my rifle.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd suggest that you go buy a couple reloading manuals and read the sections before the load data, by then you will have a ton of questions. Speer, Hornady, Lyman, Nosler, Lee, and Barnes all have good manuals. You can take your pick from them, but if you are going to shoot one companies bullets, you will definitely want one from that company.

I went with a Lee reloading kit the first time around and while it worked it left a lot to be desired. I'd suggest the RCBS or the Hornady starter kit. They have almost everything you need to get started. The Hornady kit is on sale at Midway USA right now for $259 and the RCBS is $288.

If you were around Devils Lake, I would tell you to stop over some day and I could show you the basic process to you get you started and kinda show you what you need. Maybe someone else on here is closer to you and could show you the ropes.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Norm
Do it... you cannot believe how rewarding it is to harvest bucks or ducks from shells you stuffed yourself. I have been doing it for 35 years and I LOVE it. You will shoot a LOT more just because of the savings alone. Find a used RCBS Rock chucker and then get a friend to show you the ropes... eBay has some stuff from time to time.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I love my Hornady kit. I have not had to replace any of the equipment that came with the kit. If you decide to load for more than 1 cal in the future, the lock and load feature is sweet! I am sure if you ask around down in your area you can find at least a few guys that would be willing to show you.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a book called the "ABC's of Reloading" that is where I started and is a good place to start.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> There is a book called the "ABC's of Reloading" that is where I started and is a good place to start.


me to


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

KurtR said:


> specialpatrolgroup said:
> 
> 
> > There is a book called the "ABC's of Reloading" that is where I started and is a good place to start.
> ...


Me three.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Norm how often do you get to Jamestown. Your sure welcome to stop at my house. I am always willing to help a fellow hunter. If your interested let me know and I'll PM you my phone number etc. That offer is open to others also. :thumb:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Norm how often do you get to Jamestown. Your sure welcome to stop at my house. I am always willing to help a fellow hunter. If your interested let me know and I'll PM you my phone number etc. That offer is open to others also. :thumb:


That is a great offer Norm you should take it! Plainsman knows his stuff and will learn you real good!


----------

